# Gucci vinyl top



## MarquisPlaya (Jan 23, 2005)

I was wondering if you could use laminated gucci fabric to put on a vinyl top. This is my daily so it will see a lot of weather. Is there any alternatives?


----------



## ohioswanga (Jan 25, 2005)

yea, it will be fine just make sure its laminated


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Yes you can My dad does it alot


----------



## MarquisPlaya (Jan 23, 2005)

anyone know where i can get black fabric with the gucci logos in white?


----------



## Lowlow76 (Oct 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MarquisPlaya_@Feb 10 2005, 05:21 PM
> *anyone know where i can get black fabric with the gucci logos in white?
> [snapback]2707779[/snapback]​*


http://www.fabricking.com probably has it


----------



## Elite Motorsportz (Jul 23, 2005)

[attachmentid=220589]Sorry The Angle Is Not The Best..


----------



## Mendiola (Jul 25, 2005)

That's sweet...I love the car man.


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

try acefabrics on here 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=188278


----------



## Elite Motorsportz (Jul 23, 2005)

[attachmentid=222891] Sorry, Wrong Topic..


----------



## acefabric (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KurupT_@Jul 25 2005, 01:56 AM
> *try acefabrics on here
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=188278
> [snapback]3472610[/snapback]​*


Thanks KurupT for the help :cheesy:


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by acefabric_@Jul 25 2005, 10:29 AM
> *Thanks KurupT for the help :cheesy:
> [snapback]3473411[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

